# The Babies and Kids of TPF



## jowensphoto (Jan 5, 2012)

We all love to show off our kiddos, so here's a place to do it!

I'll start:


----------



## biggoron (Jan 5, 2012)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5m1N1ckBwT6eFYFAzLsg4WTjSMNgJkIOSmCYSysduAw?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/iDROqXn4HqtS7B3j6jg8RGTjSMNgJkIOSmCYSysduAw?feat=directlink

my two girls

damn you non embedding links


----------



## Chris R (Jan 5, 2012)

Snapshot I took of my 1.5 year old daughter a few weeks ago attempting to eat her blanket...


----------



## jake337 (Jan 5, 2012)

Just to let you know, there is a cute kids thread that has been going on for some time.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/2491-cute-kids.html


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 5, 2012)

This is my baby... Weighing in at 1.7lbs.


----------



## paigew (Jan 5, 2012)

Awww tpf kids are cuuuute! Here are mine 

Lillian and our 'first baby' Nisha





baby Noah


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 5, 2012)

Paigew- cute kids and cute dog!! is s/he a rottie?


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 5, 2012)

My three. 




AMB_3044-Edit by Deanna D Chambers, on Flickr


----------



## paigew (Jan 5, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> Paigew- cute kids and cute dog!! is s/he a rottie?



yes ma'am


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 5, 2012)

Awwww I miss mine!!! Such great dogs with such an undeserved bad rep!


----------



## cannpope (Jan 5, 2012)

This is my heart...and he isn't very fond of my camera


----------



## jake337 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks like this thread is taking off so i'll play.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 5, 2012)

Katie





Maggie





Izzie


----------



## redessa (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't have one handy of just the kids but this is my family. (and yes, I have permission to post it online - It's several places on facebook and pinterest anyway as my photographer put it out there as an example of how to dress for winter pics and, in turn, several of her collegues "shared" it.... you get the idea)




IMG_4493edit1web


----------



## paigew (Jan 5, 2012)

woah! do I count 5 kids! brave, brave woman....or crazy 



redessa said:


> IMG_4493edit1web


----------



## redessa (Jan 5, 2012)

Yep 5.  The oldest is 14 and the youngest is 7 -so  I had them all in just under 7 yrs.  It was pretty crazy till they all got old enough for school. Not so much anymore. Busy, but not insane.  Even so, I would've had 2 or 3 more.  It was my husband that said he was DONE.


----------



## TamiAz (Jan 5, 2012)

Here are my two..







I love this picture of my daughter...


----------



## jake337 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## willis_927 (Jan 5, 2012)

Halloween


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 5, 2012)

Please excuse the Facebook resolution. I'm at work. My little girl


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 5, 2012)

Our little boy.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's my two from a couple of years ago plus a bonus shot of my father.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 5, 2012)

Omg everyone here has such beautiful families!! ...Or maybe it's the photoshop knowledge  JUST KIDDING, I swear!!!Keep them coming!!


----------



## Bo4key (Jan 5, 2012)

mwcfarms said:


> My three.
> 
> 
> AMB_3044-Edit by Deanna D Chambers, on Flickr



Nice shot


TamiAZ - I love the treatment you did on the second one, how did you achieve that look?


----------



## Bo4key (Jan 5, 2012)

My youngest, she's 1, and absolutely love the camera.​



Ella by Boaketography, on Flickr​


----------



## jake337 (Jan 5, 2012)

Son and his OOF momma.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

:love: Here are our two little girls. 28 and 24.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 5, 2012)

Kellan 17mo


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 5, 2012)

my 6 year old playing at the childrens museum last week.




childrens museum 2011_13 by Sndsgood, on Flickr


----------



## Alistair (Jan 6, 2012)

I know I haven't posted in awhile, but here is one I was just messing around to see if I had enough room to make a small studio within the house and still room to move around.  This was right before we put him down for the night.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 6, 2012)

Here are my three little terrors


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like you feed the one on the right more Mike LOL.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 6, 2012)

I see the little ones have your hair Mike.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 6, 2012)

Low blow Ron....low blow.  :er:  



> Looks like you feed the one on the right more Mike LOL.


Well, we feed them both the same, but the one of the left spits up half of what she eats.  I'll be pretty happy when she grows out of that.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 6, 2012)

My two:


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 6, 2012)

willis_927 said:


> Halloween



I wonder why that costume looks so familiar.  Oh, I know:


----------



## nikonusersince2007 (Jan 6, 2012)

What settings did you use or do you use to get the background so dark, so just your subject is illuminated?  Thanks And great pic!





paigew said:


> Awww tpf kids are cuuuute! Here are mine
> 
> Lillian and our 'first baby' Nisha
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 6, 2012)

ph0enix said:


>




Help, I cannot hold this tree up by myself.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ha - I have a ton of shots of the kids.  I'll add a couple when I get home.  (...subscribing to thread so I don't forget about it...)


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 6, 2012)

nikonusersince2007 said:


> What settings did you use or do you use to get the background so dark, so just your subject is illuminated?  Thanks And great pic!



Paige used a shutter speed of 1/200s at f/2.5 indoors at ISO 200 with her popup flash. The camera metered for the foreground and the flash exposed for it, the rest of the light was not powerful enough to illuminate the dark brown couch behind the subject.


----------



## naptime (Jan 6, 2012)

ok here goes..... 

my little one started off cute enough..




169027_10150119821454188_512959187_7822607_2391367_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

but then she got a little older adn started playing video games.




162756_10150123881444188_512959187_7890726_773008_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

i'll never forget how cool she was when she got her first hamster.




170943_10150123882239188_512959187_7890747_5838691_o by jaythomson, on Flickr

i didn't want her playing with real people, cus there are a lot of weirdos out there. so she was only allowed to play with aliens.




10319_184022374187_512959187_3868894_6435693_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

i think it had negative affects because she too had a brief identity crisis.




165750_10150119811724188_512959187_7822464_2559360_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

as she got older, she found her calling in the violin.




168568_10150119821494188_512959187_7822608_1664009_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

and i was very proud of her




248620_10150255780639188_512959187_8983712_3702621_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

but then someone told her that traveling the world with her violin, was the same as being a rockstar




297153_269922876382795_200803606628056_725702_532761902_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

so, she developed a madonna complex




162670_10150115621079188_512959187_7734794_1612035_n by jaythomson, on Flickr




133247_10150115618384188_512959187_7734709_618596_o by jaythomson, on Flickr

and now, she spends her time making duckfaces and monkey face for facebook




386536_329517290394408_100000084203516_1328463_540121636_n by jaythomson, on Flickr


----------



## MTVision (Jan 6, 2012)

This is my little one who turned 2 in November




*water is dark because it was colored dark blue*


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 6, 2012)

A few months ago:





Just turned 7 months:


----------



## Sonoma (Jan 6, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> Our little boy.



He looks a lot like you Ron.  Like father like son?

My children are all grown.  Here is a quick snap of the grandson.


----------



## naptime (Jan 6, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Just turned 7 months:



wow!!! look at those eyes !!!


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 6, 2012)

MTVision said:


> This is my little one who turned 2 in November
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazy_beautiful_megan/6248042258/



She looks like you!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL - I have way too many pictures of them - it's hard to pick a couple to post.

Both of them together - Sarah & August painting:



2012010420 by J E, on Flickr

They're both already into photography, lol:



04251145 by J E, on Flickr




04141119 by J E, on Flickr

I just thought this one was funny - monopod/mic:



05181107 by J E, on Flickr

At the playground:



05261135 by J E, on Flickr



OK, that's probably too many.


----------



## naptime (Jan 6, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> LOL - I have way too many pictures of them - it's hard to pick a couple to post.
> 
> Both of them together - Sarah & August painting:
> 
> ...



never too many when yer showin off yer kids. 

love the one with your daughter and the camera. nice.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks - and you're right.  

I'm surprised she could hold it so steady - it's pretty heavy (in hindsight, I should have put the neck strap around her neck in case she dropped it).  She can't reach the shutter release yet, but I guess she still has a year or two...lol.

Lately, she hates it when I take pictures of her - she wants to be the one holding the camera.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 6, 2012)

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> Thanks - and you're right.
> 
> I'm surprised she could hold it so steady - it's pretty heavy (in hindsight, I should have put the neck strap around her neck in case she dropped it).  She can't reach the shutter release yet, but I guess she still has a year or two...lol.
> 
> Lately, she hates it when I take pictures of her - she wants to be the one holding the camera.



She takes after who???


----------



## IByte (Jan 6, 2012)

Reason I want to become a better photographer.


----------



## ConradM (Jan 7, 2012)

My 10 year old Kayden - 






My 8 year old Sorell - 






and our 3 month old Easton - 






:mrgreen:


----------



## MrsLittle (Jan 7, 2012)

My fives sons! They are the reason I NEED to get better at photography.







DSC_0328_edited2 by Lily Belle Photos, on Flickr






DSC_0321_edited-2 by Lily Belle Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jaicatalano (Jan 7, 2012)

The family photo is gorgeous.  My slide show on my home page has my kids.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 7, 2012)

12 more years you will have your self an awesome basketball team.



MrsLittle said:


> My fives sons! They are the reason I NEED to get better at photography.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracybug (Jan 7, 2012)

This is one of my 14 year old twins Jonathan & Christina 



cnj by joecrisjon, on Flickr

and this is my 17 year old son Joey



DSC_0007 (2) by joecrisjon, on Flickr


----------



## jake337 (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## myko5 (Jan 7, 2012)

I guess I can take the opportunity to show off my two girls. Probably my favorite 2 pictures from 2011 too.


1. My 2yr old Peyton






2. My 5yr old Kaelyn


----------



## jterry85 (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's a few pics of my 10 month old daughter







She loves being Daddy's helper!





And thinks Daddy bought her a car already!





And hates us for getting her picture taken with Santa Claus, lol


----------



## usayit (Jan 7, 2012)

This is my 5 year old for the past holidays...


----------



## mrpink (Jan 7, 2012)

My two girls.....




_DSC6133 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr

3 year old....



DSC_6571 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr

1 1/2 year old....



_DSC6283 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr






p!nK


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 7, 2012)

Matt, the last shot is awesome.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 7, 2012)

My 4-year-old trouble maker...


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 7, 2012)

usayit said:


> This is my 5 year old for the past holidays...



I love it!


----------



## Bend The Light (Jan 7, 2012)

Ruby is 6...




Ruby 50mm right space crop by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Has gorgeous eyes...




Ruby Solemn 5 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Is turning into a beautiful little girl...




Ruby as ballet Dancer christmas 2011 yellow by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

...and a great photographer too...




Princess TinyTogger at YWP by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light (Jan 7, 2012)

Annie is 2 (nearly 3)...




gorgeous  by  http://bendthelight.me.uk,  on Flickr

...has gorgeous eyes...




Annie in  Awe no extra sharp by  http://bendthelight.me.uk,  on Flickr

Is growing into a gorgeous little girl...




Annie at  Wentworth for print by  http://bendthelight.me.uk,  on Flickr

...and is a lot of fun to be around...




Annie at  the YWP by  http://bendthelight.me.uk,  on Flickr


----------



## MrsLittle (Jan 7, 2012)

That's what everyone keeps saying, I just hope they are blessed with their Dad's height. 




Schwettylens said:


> 12 more years you will have your self an awesome basketball team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jake337 (Jan 7, 2012)

Bend The Light said:


> Annie is 2 (nearly 3)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh man, don't bring them cheeks around our family!  They'll be bright red from all the pinchin'! 

Place cheek pinching GIF here-->(couldn't find one)


----------



## Bend The Light (Jan 7, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Oh man, don't bring them cheeks around our family!  They'll be bright red from all the pinchin'!
> 
> Place cheek pinching GIF here-->(couldn't find one)



Blimey! I hope that's cheek pinching in a NICE way!


----------



## jake337 (Jan 7, 2012)

Bend The Light said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, don't bring them cheeks around our family! They'll be bright red from all the pinchin'!
> ...



Of course!  Well she might not like it, but I'm sure you didn't like your aunts and grandmas pinchin' away either!


----------



## Bend The Light (Jan 7, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Bend The Light said:
> 
> 
> > jake337 said:
> ...



No, with us it was that spitting on a hanky to wipe specks of dirt from our faces! Hated that! Yuk!


----------



## nyamy (Jan 7, 2012)

MrsLittle said:


> My fives sons! They are the reason I NEED to get better at photography.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow, 5 boys is awesome. I've got three boys, and I think a boy can never have too many brothers. great photo too


----------



## naptime (Jan 7, 2012)

nyamy said:


> wow, 5 boys is awesome. I've got three boys, and I think a boy can never have too many brothers. great photo too



wish someone would have told my mom about that.

my 6 younger sisters will be the death of me.


----------



## MichelleP (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## vandy1821 (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is Graham 8 months old.


 
My sled by vandy1821, on Flickr


----------



## MacHoot (Jan 7, 2012)

My one true reason for living!!


----------



## jake337 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 8, 2012)

man.. there are a lot of cute kids out there!


----------



## MTVision (Jan 8, 2012)

naptime said:
			
		

> wish someone would have told my mom about that.
> 
> my 6 younger sisters will be the death of me.



You mean your dad right? Males determine the sex of the baby!


----------



## cpeay (Jan 8, 2012)

Here is my gang


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 9, 2012)

cpeay said:


> Here is my gang



Dang, you've been busy!! lol


----------



## cpeay (Jan 9, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> cpeay said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my gang
> ...


Not quite sure how it happened


----------



## rebent (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Bend The Light (Jan 9, 2012)

cpeay said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > cpeay said:
> ...



Hmmmm...time for THAT talk from your folks, eh?


----------



## Scout (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is my little one at her 1 year photoshoot. She is 15 months now and still never smiles when I have the camera out!


----------



## Bend The Light (Jan 9, 2012)

Scout said:


> Here is my little one at her 1 year photoshoot. She is 15 months now and still never smiles when I have the camera out!



Extremely cute!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 9, 2012)

cpeay said:


> Here is my gang




The kids all look like they are freezing.


----------



## Bolthead (Jan 9, 2012)

jake337 said:


>



This is a great shot.  +1


----------



## MWC2 (Jan 9, 2012)

My Herd.

My "baby"






The "Princess"





And "The Boy"


----------



## JMBriggs (Jan 9, 2012)

My two little dudes... Love them!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2012)

A new one:



2012010904 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## chrisja77 (Jan 9, 2012)

Momma's baby






Our moody middle one






And "the look" from our eldest


----------



## fsquare (Jan 10, 2012)

My little girl


----------



## jterry85 (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's a few more of my lil angel

Playins with her "Big Brother"





Hangin out






Watching snow fall for the first time


----------

